# The Impulse FAQ/Tutorial Thread



## FourFour

Ok since impulses are getting quite popular around here, and lots of people are asking questions here and there. I figured I might as well make a thread about them.

What are impulses?

They simulate everything past the pre-amp stage. I don't know the technical stuff but who cares? All you need to know is that they are cab sims and a lot of people seem to think that they sound way more realistic than for example: the pod cab sims.

How to use impulses? 

1)First you need to download impulses. Just google them up and you should find plenty of them. 

Here's a nice collection by Teddyboy from the AndySneap forum. Lots of good stuff.
http://rapidshare.com/files/151587481/Teddyboy_s_Impulse_Collection.rar

2)Download a program to use the impulses. 
Two popular ones are(they're free):

Voxengo - Boogex

and

SIR: SIR1

Edit: Another popular one, http://habib.webhost.pl/vst_eq31.php (thanks Plankis)

3)Open up your DAW and load the plugin, voxengo or SIR1 doesn't matter but I like SIR1 more haha.

It should look like this







and for voxengo






keFIR






4)Ok now it's time to load up the impulses

I've circled the buttom you need to click. Click it and find your impulses. They should be wav. files.

When you're done you should have this:






or






5a)Open your gearbox, pod, revalver, amplitude, etc.
Turn off the cab sim in your modeller. You should end with a shitty, fuzzy and totally epic phailz tone. It's supposed to be like that, don't worry.

Record your riff now. Make sure you record on the track where you have the impulses running. After you've recorded, play the damn track. OMGWTF, it sounds like a real mic'd cab. Congratulations you are using impulses!

5b) Now if you want to run a real amp head through your impulses, you can. Make sure your cab is connected so your amp has a load and won't explode in your face. Use the fx-send or pre-amp out. Now just follow the 2nd half of 5a and you should end up with an awesome tone.

Ok that's it peeps, if there's anything I missed, just ask away and I'll try to answer them. Note: you will not magically get good tone. It sounds like a real mic'd amp but you still have to tweak.


*UPDATE 101209*
I think most of you guys should have heard of these ampsims by now, no harm in posting them here I guess. Thanks for the sticky, mods!

http://lepouplugins.blogspot.com/

http://sites.google.com/site/nickcrowlab/

Lots of good stuff, only thing is you need a DI box(I'm pretty sure you can use a pod for it although I've been getting crap results haha), because you're recording guitar DIs.


Disclaimer: In the event that you lose your head and perhaps cause your computer to implode while following this tutorial, I will not be held responsible.


----------



## sakeido

When I get home tonight I'll post the settings I use for my clips


----------



## cgrady

nice, simple, and condensed. this is very helpful thanks!


----------



## Mattayus

Oooh nice idea man! I'll definitely add some shit in later on!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

Thankyou!!
Now I know what everybody is talking about


----------



## Plankis

Add KeFir to popular programs. habib.webhost.pl 
SIR has latency so I wouldn't recommend that one, Kefir or Boogex are latency free. 

Nice job. Now Sticky this one.


----------



## Dylan S

Even though I just figured out how to use them, I think this is very useful and it will be used quite a lot.

I think it's cool and important to note, from what I've been reading and researching over the last few nights, impulses can be used not only to give you a miced cab tube amp sound on your recorded pre-amp fizzy track, but there are other ones to give room noise to acoustic guitar sounds, and I even saw some (didn't download them) that are intended to give the track the impression it's in a big concert hall.


----------



## FourFour

Thanks guys, definitely post your settings and tips if you want haha. 

Plankis- Added, thanks for the info.

Edit: Yea, they pretty much simulate everything past the pre-amp. Power-amp, cab, room, mic etc. (I think)
I heard that there's this guy that made an impulse of a shoebox.


----------



## Plankis

I've read somewhere that a dude did a impulse from his vintage mixer or something like that. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## MF_Kitten

impulse responses are made by playing a 20 Hz - 20 Khz sweep though a power amp and cab, recording it with a mic.

since you then know what went in, you can "remove" that from the recorded sound, and what you are left with is a detailed image of what the frequency response of the cab is.

you can do the same thing to capture the reverberation of a room, and thus make a nice reverb. many use starter guns for this as well, since the noise itself is so short, making it easier to extract from the reverberation.

you can also do the same to compressors (not sure how they capture those), delays, and basically any damn type of equipment that doesn&#180;t modulate (like flangers and stuff. you&#180;d end up with a weird sounding filter instead. or maybe you could play a long sample of white noise through that kind of an effect, and let it do a full sweep both ways. you could then cut and merge it so that it would loop flawlessly, and use that. no idea if it&#180;d work though!)

also notice that impulse responses don&#180;t capture distortion, only voicing.


----------



## Dylan S

Thanks for the cool info Kitten.


----------



## MF_Kitten

np 

i actually downloaded an impulse that was recorded on the bottom of a huge cooling tower from a nuclear power plant. it&#180;s a HUGE sounding delay, and you really hear how the massive size and the shape of the thing affects the pitch and timbre of the delays too. it&#180;s just really really huge!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Thanks for that, i was still kind of unsure as to what impulses where exactly


----------



## sevenstringj

No Mac progams? 

No way in hell I'm dropping $500+ on Altiverb.


----------



## newamerikangospel

Also,

I only have experiences with Adobe Audition, and FL7,

Adobe audition has a "live monitoring" that will actually allow you to track with the impulse you are running (it will run all effects in the tracks chain). A big tip with this is that alot of effects are (what I call) "look ahead" effects (the standard eqs will add latency, as will compression, reverb, ect). Your DAW may have something like that. Look at the routing/monitoring sections of the little .pdf manual its comes with.

FL7 (I really do love this program to death) has "active" effects, so unless you have a multitude of effects running, you can track using your impules, a high/low pass, and a limiter (to keep from clippsingz). And it will ALWAYS record through the signal path, on the "mixer channel" you have selected. I will post a picture of how I run mine. After spending some time with FL7, I think its the perfect tool for intermediate to intricate stuff.



MF_Kitten said:


> np
> 
> i actually downloaded an impulse that was recorded on the bottom of a huge cooling tower from a nuclear power plant. it´s a HUGE sounding delay, and you really hear how the massive size and the shape of the thing affects the pitch and timbre of the delays too. it´s just really really huge!



Post link/email it


----------



## Dylan S

I second the posting of this huge delay.


----------



## newamerikangospel

Okay, just to explain

The fully left mixer track is the Mater. Thats stays "clean" (no fx) at this point. Moving right, mixer track 1 is my input, running purely raw no effects anything. This track has no sound going to the master out. It is running into mixer track 2, which is my impulse (greenback) and my eq (pretty much a high/low pass with a few tweaks). 

So I can record ONLY mixer track 1 (raw input, just preamp to save for a later point if I want to change cabs/run through two impulses like a multi-mic impulse or like two miced cabs), but still hear the impulse I have loaded as I track (as it is routing through track 2 before it goes to master which is what is sent through my 1+2 outs on my card). I can also push the raw track through track 2 after its record (so im not listening to the crazyness of an un-eq'ed preamp). Track 3 is my bass impulse/eq and track 4 is for my synth/orchestral peices, and track 5 is for my drums (just rough tracks to keep my place. This is only for tracking purposes, I use another "project" for mixing in which everything is split out to its individual track.


----------



## cgrady

sevenstringj said:


> No Mac progams?



are there no mac plugins that can load impulses? if so im out


----------



## FourFour

Yes there are plugins for Mac users.
Give this a shot, never tried before tho.

Lernvall Audio This one is free.


You can try Space designer in Logic Studio 8
TL Space for Protools.
SIR2

Most of the mac ones aren't free tho, unfortunately.

Nice one kitten! Detailed explanation.


----------



## cgrady

^ ah, thanks!

i just upgraded to logic 8 today and am glad to see that space designer is included already. downlaoding some impulses now, can't wait to try em out!

* dont have time to mess with them right now, but I quickly applied a mesa one to the guitars in a song i was recording and could instantly tell the difference. 

thanks again for this thread


----------



## Drow Swordsman

This may seem like a silly question, but I was thinking about getting the Pod Farm upgrade for my podxt, would that be compatible with impulses?

I figure in this combination, I could not only change my cab/mic combos with impulses through my DAW, but my tone too.


----------



## FourFour

You're welcome, cgrady.

Drow Swordsman- Yes it would work. Just make sure the cab sim in Podfarm is turned off.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i have no idea where to find the damn cooler tower impulse again, can´t remember what i searched for


----------



## newamerikangospel

upload it man! If you have it on your PC, no need to try to find it on the internet!


----------



## Jak3

Ya is there a way to use an impulse live, im trying to tweak but im getting tired of recording with no cab then listening with impulse then tweaking to my recordings over and over and over.


----------



## Karnidge

Jak3 said:


> Ya is there a way to use an impulse live, im trying to tweak but im getting tired of recording with no cab then listening with impulse then tweaking to my recordings over and over and over.



same. bump


----------



## theunforgiven246

I made a thread about impulses a long time ago but I like yours better cause you did pictures! Good job! I guess when I made mine, impulses weren't as popular here as they are now. Impulses are fun as hell!


----------



## Jak3

Can someone tell me whats wrong with this tone SoundClick artist: Qeef - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## FourFour

Thanks John.

Jak3 and Karnidge- I'm just a dumbass metalhead so I'm not too sure about using impulses live. 

But the Axe-fx and Revalver III can use impulses live. You will probably need to use a laptop and run revalver through it. Axe-fx is hardware so yea, just plug it into a PA or something. You will need to convert the wav. files into the Axe-fx format first.

There's probably some way to run it in your DAW live, let's wait for the experts to chime in.

Jak3- your tone is quite good man. A bit grainy and minor fuzz issue, aside from that maybe boost the mids a little to give it some clarity. It is a bit too bassy/woofy but I think its more the bass guitar so yea. Goodwork.


----------



## Jak3

FourFour said:


> Thanks John.
> Jak3- your tone is quite good man. A bit grainy and minor fuzz issue, aside from that maybe boost the mids a little to give it some clarity. It is a bit too bassy/woofy but I think its more the bass guitar so yea. Goodwork.



Thanks, i was thinking the same thing about the fuzzyness, i just got a bass too soo.. prob got it to loud in the mix.

Is the fuzz a normal problem with these impulses, ive tried a ton and they all seem a bit fuzzy?


----------



## FourFour

Hey sorry for the late reply man.

The fuzz might be coming from your pre-amp signal. Try lowering your presence and gain.

Although I find that some impulses are just fizzy like hell, you can eq out the fizz most of the time.


----------



## sakeido

My settings.. sorry it took so long.
impulse - Recabinet Ghandi 4x12 (mesa oversize) EL34, cap 0.5" SM57. Remember tone to zero and dry to infinite both pre and post impulse so your crap pre-impulse sound doesn't bleed through.

equalizer - I used to use Waves Q6. Now I use Hydratone and a Q2. 
waves Q6 - high pass 80hz, low pass 11,500hz. 14dB boost Q about 1.0 at 6000hz. -1.5dB cut Q 2.0 at 240hz.
Hydratone - using all USA models on all bands and master. Basically the same EQ settings except the treble boost is 9dB instead of 14 and I use the heat knob to add some sizzle. Then I run into the Waves Q2 just to high pass and low pass.

but the secret sauce of a good guitar tone is an awesome bass tone  I recommend the Ampeg VST 



Karnidge said:


> same. bump



If your interface supports it, you can set up monitoring inside your DAW. So instead of only hearing the raw signal, you'd hear the processed one. Unfortunately it varies from DAW to DAW, interface to interface, on how exactly you need to set things up.. with my old Edirol UA-25 in Cubase SX3, all I had to do was uncheck the direct monitoring box in my device setup.


----------



## timothydog76

Hello there,

I first heard about cabinet impulses a little over a year ago but didn't really get to try it until recently. I downloaded a bunch of free impulses but also purchased the Recabinet library. For 40 bucks, it is a steal and there are supposed to be a couple big free upgrades soon. The i5 and D6 mic's sound great. You can get an UNBELIEVABLY chunky sound with the D6 after applying some mid-low scooping in EQ.

I'm running my guitar through my ENGL Powerball preamp, out through the FX send, into my Mackie 802-VLZ3 mixer and then into my DAW PC via M-Audio Delta 24/96. It can't be said enough: keep your cabinet plugged into the amp to prevent damage!

I'm running Sonar 7PE and started working with Perfect Space which is really nice but has a very large amount of lag when doing input monitoring. I plan on trying one of the free ones this weekend with no lag. At the very least, I will use the lag-free plugin to monitor my guitars while recording so I don't have to listen to an awful guitar sound coming directly out of the preamp. When mixing, I will probably switch back to Perfect Space.


----------



## FourFour

Nice one, Sakeido! Are those settings for your Engl?

Cool info Tim, thanks for sharing.


----------



## timothydog76

Just reporting back. Last night I tried real time input monitoring using keFIR. Worked like a charm! I'm looking forward to laying some tracks down soon.


----------



## sakeido

FourFour said:


> Nice one, Sakeido! Are those settings for your Engl?
> 
> Cool info Tim, thanks for sharing.



Yes those are the very same settings I used for Requited. The short mix test I recently posted I used slightly different settings but I didn't think they were an improvement so I'm going back to what I had before.
I forgot to mention that using the Hydratone I don't have the cut in the lows.. only with the Waves Q6 do I do that.


----------



## AeonSolus

timothydog76 said:


> Just reporting back. Last night I tried real time input monitoring using keFIR. Worked like a charm! I'm looking forward to laying some tracks down soon.



same thing here, it's so great!, you can ever hear the "distortion" peak that the mic naturally gives, it's soooo amazing!


----------



## TimothyLeary

I want to use impulse but im in mac and the laconvolver that has been said here, doesn't work in cubase because is only AU not VST. So if anyone have another suggestion, please tell here!!

Thank


----------



## HANIAK

This thread should be stickied!


----------



## -K4G-

HANIAK said:


> This thread should be stickied!





Mods?


----------



## MF_Kitten

TimothyLeary said:


> I want to use impulse but im in mac and the laconvolver that has been said here, doesn't work in cubase because is only AU not VST. So if anyone have another suggestion, please tell here!!
> 
> Thank



since cubase takes VSTs, i´d look for a VST convolution reverb/impulse response plugin that doesn´t need an installer.


----------



## skattabrain

thanks FourFour ... I haven't played seriously in a year or so and jsut got back into it and found revalver ... so i kept hearing "impulses" and i was like huh????

thanks so much for making it crystal clear!


----------



## FourFour

Timothy, I can't recall any other vst for Mac. Maybe try asking somewhere else, cubase forums? Btw, sorry for the late reply.

Thanks skattabrain, I try my best. I'm sure there are better tutorials out there. This is just my way of playing with impulses.


----------



## TimothyLeary

I've been search till now, and didn't find. Only altiverb and waves ir1, but for reason I can't explain here,  I can't "find" them.

MF Kitten, appeaantly, is not easy to find a vst without install setup.


----------



## Imdeathcore

i see i can't wait to try to use impulses in my records! any sound clip with impulses and pod???


----------



## MerlinTKD

I've been searching for cab impulse collections and it seems like all the links are no longer working (like the one in the first post, sadly); anyone have any suggestions where to look?


----------



## mnemonic

here are mine, i just uploaded them now.

i think it might be the same impulse collection that was on the front page, but to be honest, i forget where i downloaded it. since i got it, i've added a bunch of stuff to it.

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## Sang-Drax

Ths thread is pure gold.


----------



## mnemonic

there's some cool impulses here on this page

Guitar Amp Modeling &bull; View topic - [LAST UPDATE] Official Sperimental Impulses Pack

theres also alot of moaning and whining from the guy who made them about people uploading them elsewhere, i guess he's never heard of internet


----------



## Shadow_6667

Sang-Drax said:


> Ths thread is pure gold.



+1


----------



## himself138

how do you load the plugin into cubase?


----------



## Slampop

+1 for a *STICKY* on this!!!  not sure why it hasn't happened yet, hahaha! 

himself138- what plugin? not sure what you're using, but most just download something free, like the Voxengo Boogex, and then load the impulse into that!


----------



## himself138

like when i download SIR1 and try to open it says cant find a program to open in. the file end in .dll if that haves to do with anything


----------



## Slampop

huh?  the .dll file is your plugin and needs to be put in your vst plugins folder of your DAW, and then when you go to place the vst on the guitar track as an insert, it should be there...or am i misunderstanding you?


----------



## himself138

wheres the vst plugin folder at? i just got this program so im new to this. sorrryyyyy


----------



## RawrItsRaptor

himself138 said:


> wheres the vst plugin folder at? i just got this program so im new to this. sorrryyyyy



Depends whats your DAW?


----------



## himself138

cubase sx3


----------



## Slampop

somebody help this man!!!  i have to do to work unfortunately. if noone helps you i can post you a screenshot...i'm a PC guy btw. good luck man!


----------



## himself138

lol thanks dude

i found it! wooosaa


----------



## rob_l

I probably missed it - But search didnt turn up anything - Are there any plugins for ProTools on the Mac...?


----------



## Kheros

I just set up my Adobe Audition 3.0 for VSTs and Impulses after finding this thread and doing some googling. It's a ton of fun, thanks for the FAQ/thread. 

And, thanks for sharing your collection, mnemonic. 

+1 for the sticky.


----------



## 908beckerboi

Hey guys,

Can anyone rec a good bass plugin compatible with pro tools m audio?

I got my impulses working perfectly in TL space but my mix would sound so much better if I had a nice bass in it.

Thanks!


----------



## rob_l

^ IK Ampeg SVT....?


----------



## 908beckerboi

I just downloaded that. It pretty nice.


----------



## metalborioso

Dunno, if anyone has been through this. I set everything up on Cubase like this thread says, and got some great tones on my guitar. However, when I mix down to a stereo track and try to play this wav file on Audacity it sounds terrible! all fizzy and over-distorted. 

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## friendforafoe

metalborioso said:


> Dunno, if anyone has been through this. I set everything up on Cubase like this thread says, and got some great tones on my guitar. However, when I mix down to a stereo track and try to play this wav file on Audacity it sounds terrible! all fizzy and over-distorted.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?



So you can hear your track in Cubase fine, but when you play it in Audacity, it sounds overly distorted? Is your output volume clipping? Are you rendering your track properly?  I dunno ... need more details ...


----------



## metalborioso

friendforafoe said:


> So you can hear your track in Cubase fine, but when you play it in Audacity, it sounds overly distorted? Is your output volume clipping? Are you rendering your track properly?  I dunno ... need more details ...


i feel like an idiot, the moment you mentioned clipping, i went in and checked and it was clipping like crazy. i turned the overall level down and it sounds great now. thanks.

what a n00b mistake.


----------



## Metalus

Does anybody have any experience with McDSP Revolver? I just tried uploading a few impulse responses in PTLE 8 using my POD as the pre amp and the tone still sounds terrible. I turned off the pod's cab sim and it still sounds fizzy and weak. Any tips guys?


----------



## Metalus

Anyone?


----------



## FourFour

Maybe you need to tweak more? I'm not familiar with that plugin so I can't really help, sorry.



Update 101209

Check out the 1st page, posted some ampsims and IRs.


----------



## TreWatson

Question: I've been trying to impulse my Djent tone, but nothing seems to come through as well as my Pod Cab sim.

what am i doing Wrong?

this is with just experimenting, doing a sweepthrough with each and every mix sim, and catharsis's sound the best to my ears, but non of them sound good enough.

does this mean my amp setting is flawed? or have i just found something that works for me with the Pod Preset?

i use it, and i lose a lot of my usual "forward-leaning" feel to the tone.


----------



## FourFour

Are you using the same settings for the cab sims as well as impulses?


----------



## TreWatson

FourFour said:


> Are you using the same settings for the cab sims as well as impulses?


...yerp. lol

i'm guessing i shouldnt, but thats the thing, my monotioring is bad so it's damn near impossible to tweak it as I'm working with it.


----------



## FourFour

1. tweak 
2. record 
3. listen
4. repeat

That's what I do, a bit troublesome but too bad haha.


----------



## TreWatson

yeah, i got these new SEXEH monitors working, so i don't have to have headphones smashed against my head 24/7 either. go me.


----------



## sami

mnemonic said:


> here are mine, i just uploaded them now.
> 
> i think it might be the same impulse collection that was on the front page, but to be honest, i forget where i downloaded it. since i got it, i've added a bunch of stuff to it.
> 
> MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service



I went to download it and my code was YAY3 

Also the sneap plugins link is expired


----------



## AlexWadeWC

Glad i was bored and started clicking around today, I ran across this and tried it out on some of my POD recordings in Logic and they instantly made the guitars sound more like a real miced cab and life like. Very awesome, humans are starting to get pretty damn start to be thinking of shit like this hahaha


----------



## ddtonfire

In December, I toured NASA's Plum Brook facility, which has the largest vacuum chamber in the world - 100 ft diameter and 122 ft high. If you spoke, the reverb lasted a good 30-45 seconds (it was near impossible to have a conversation). Anyhow, I'm trying to imagine what the reverb impulse response would be like for that!!!!!


----------



## MrProg

A noob question....when working Impulses in keFir, y turn off my POD Farm cab, but this makes me loose distortion and only a clean signal comes through.

I understand I'm supposed to turn off the cab sim in POD Farm, so how do I fix that issue?

Thanks


----------



## FourFour

Ok so, you've turned off the cab sim in POD Farm. 

1. Load up an impulse by pressing the load button and selecting an impulse of your choosing.

2. Turn the mix knob to 100%

3. Make sure the sound isn't clipping by adjusting the gain knob.

4. Turn the length knob so that you capture the whole waveform of the impulse.

5. You see that two letters "L" and "R"? They should be illuminated, rather than dark.

Now, if you've done all this and you're still getting the problem. Maybe try turning the gain up on the pod. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## TreWatson

Just started loading up Impulses with KeFIR

sooooo MUCH BETTER THAN BOOGEX!


----------



## thehoodedclaw

Hi, 
i dont know how stupid a question this is so spare me. 
ive been using a pod x3 for my guitar tones with recabinet complete. i use an rg 1527 7 string with seymour duncan blackouts tuned to drop A flat. the strings arent too thick i think 10 - 56.
The problem im facing is that with 6 string guitars all tones tweaked or not come out much better with recabinet than with the stock cabinets of the pod x3( there really isnt any comparison at all) but when i tune down low all the tones no matter how much i tweak them sound hollow and lack harmonic response along with being muddy and altogether strange sounding. ive tried all the cabs and all the mic postiions on those cabs, concentrating the tweaking on the more typically used microphones for recording heavily distorted guitars and have constantly had the problem of there not being enough chunk chunk and tight bottom end on the tone. ive also tried using various amp models on the x3 and the problem still seems to persist. 
so its either the pod that isnt any good with low tunings and impulses or that im doing something really wrong. any information /suggestions will help.
thanks


----------



## op1e

When I try to load VST in Audition 3.0, I choose the folder, click ok, and it asks to open VST plugin manager. I click yes, it opens a window that says "Choose which plugins to select" and nothing is there. What am I doing wrong here?

Ok, SIR works but no luck on Voxengo. Gonna try some tracks.


----------



## shredfreak

Download & installing everything here atm.

Feel like playing with the TSE preamp model & some pulses tonight


----------



## FourFour

thehoodedclaw said:


> Hi,
> i dont know how stupid a question this is so spare me.
> ive been using a pod x3 for my guitar tones with recabinet complete. i use an rg 1527 7 string with seymour duncan blackouts tuned to drop A flat. the strings arent too thick i think 10 - 56.
> The problem im facing is that with 6 string guitars all tones tweaked or not come out much better with recabinet than with the stock cabinets of the pod x3( there really isnt any comparison at all) but when i tune down low all the tones no matter how much i tweak them sound hollow and lack harmonic response along with being muddy and altogether strange sounding. ive tried all the cabs and all the mic postiions on those cabs, concentrating the tweaking on the more typically used microphones for recording heavily distorted guitars and have constantly had the problem of there not being enough chunk chunk and tight bottom end on the tone. ive also tried using various amp models on the x3 and the problem still seems to persist.
> so its either the pod that isnt any good with low tunings and impulses or that im doing something really wrong. any information /suggestions will help.
> thanks



Very late response, sorry.

Yea, I find that impulses with the pod don't work very well with low tunings initially. You have to do some post eq work and maybe use a multiband compressor to tame the muddiness. I prefer using the inbuilt pod impulses for low-tuned tight sounding tones because of this. Your strings might be too loose for Drop A, try increasing the gauge. 

Depends what kind of sound you're going for anyway... Don't stop experimenting with different impulses and VSTs. 


op1e: Not sure about that, bro. I don't use audition.


----------



## Winspear

Hopefully someone looks here...

KeFir website seems to have gone away  It was my prefered Impulse Response - can somebody email it to [email protected] (mono or stereo, both if you have them) or upload it somewhere online please?

Thanks!


----------



## Tyrant

I just cant get this to work, Im about to smash my keyboard over my head!

It just sounds shitty no matter what I try...

I decided to try this nick crow 8505 to see what its all about. Loaded it up in a track, added impulses (tried with SIR, Kefir and boogex). No matter what I do it just sounds shitty. Help ? Im nooby about this kinda thing.


EDIT: Kinda figured it out on my own...


----------



## Santuzzo

I am new to impulses, too, I am just about to start usign them.
I was downloading some freeware plugins, but like someone else already mentione Kefir seems to be not available online anymore.
Could anybody who has it send me a copy maybe? Since it's freeware, I don't think this would be illegal in any way.
PM me if you can help, I'd appreciate it!

Thanks,
Lars


----------



## MusicMetalHead

Ow. Totally new to impulses. my head hurts readin all this. oh well. should have som fun with it


----------



## Travmack199

I'm having trouble figuring out how to use the Impulses live with SIR2 It works with playback, but I can't figure out how to hear it live. 

bah, I'm using sonar.


----------



## Espaul

I'm looking for an impulse of a studio or something that I can use on the drums. Does anybody have one? Or atleast know where I can find one?


----------



## MusicMetalHead

finally got around to downloading sir1 but it wont work. Someone else said that here and they were told to put the dll file in the vst plug in folder of your plug in host. what is a vst? noone ever mentioned that. it wont work at all. do i have to run it on a differant program and if so what? and what in the nine levels of hell is a DAW?


----------



## Ben.Last

Just some info for anyone interested. The Digitech GSP1101 now has 10 slots for user uploadable Impulses in the newest firmware.


----------



## Nakon14

Alright, I'm brand new to this and I'm having a bit of trouble. I'm running PT 8 M Powered on a Mac, and I have no clue how to install the plug-in! I've done what the readme said to do and I still havent gotten it to work, what should I do? 

I've taken the .component file and put it into the Library-Audio-Plugins-Component folder, but nada. Halp?


----------



## PTP

Question: Can impulses be applied to tracks that have already been recorded?


----------



## MusicMetalHead

PTP said:


> Question: Can impulses be applied to tracks that have already been recorded?



Yes, if your program allows it. I havn't heard of any that don't but u never know.


----------



## PTP

Well I'm trying to do that in Garage Band and its not working, but I'm probably doing something wrong.


----------



## The Honorable

Nakon14 said:


> Alright, I'm brand new to this and I'm having a bit of trouble. I'm running PT 8 M Powered on a Mac, and I have no clue how to install the plug-in! I've done what the readme said to do and I still havent gotten it to work, what should I do?
> 
> I've taken the .component file and put it into the Library-Audio-Plugins-Component folder, but nada. Halp?



I have this same problem with LAConvolver. I've been reading up on Impulses for couple days now trying to figure them out and it seems they are not very friendly to MAC in comparison to PC. I have yet to get it working in Pro Tools LE 8 yet. Too bad cause some of them sound better than my Eleven Rack amp sims.


----------



## deathsguitarist

Does anyone know if there are any cool amp simulators for Mac? Like the LePou sims that I keep hearing awesome stuff from. Where are the Mac plugins?!

And how can I record from my tube amps preamp without using a cab? I know there has to be a load on the power amp.


----------



## Kripa

http://snd.sc/elXNfd

i made this clip using the soldano amp model from pod farm2, used free guitarhack impulse with Kefir. (u can find the patch in the patch library here at the download section, i uploaded it there)


----------



## Inazone

MusicMetalHead said:


> Someone else said that here and they were told to put the dll file in the vst plug in folder of your plug in host. what is a vst? noone ever mentioned that.



VST is the format that most DAWs (see below) use for plug-ins. Not all DAWs use VST; Pro Tools uses RTAS format, and some DAWs use AU format. On a Windows PC, you will have a VST folder, usually somewhere within Program Files. A company called Steinberg actually came up with the technology, so it's probably *C:\Program Files\Steinberg\VST Plugins\* or something like that. I can't be sure because I'm at work and this PC of course doesn't have those folders. In any case, most DAWs point to that location by default, and have a menu system for adding VST plug-ins to audio tracks.



> do i have to run it on a differant program and if so what? and what in the nine levels of hell is a DAW?


DAW = digital audio workstation, such as Sonar, Cubase, Reaper, etc. A lot of plug-ins also work as stand-alone applications in case your DAW doesn't allow external plug-ins. For example, POD Farm and Amplitube can be run as stand-alone apps "in front of" your DAW. As I mentioned above, some (such as Pro Tools) use a different plug-in format, but some like Propellerhead Record don't use plug-ins other than what is built into the DAW.


----------



## MusicMetalHead

Oh wow. That was a while ago. I've got all that working now. Just need to get a preamp or my dist pedal back so my signal isnt crap and I'll be set to go. Had some recordings done but no signal boosting so it sounded like rotten ass cakes


----------



## sevenstringj

Reaper now comes with a convolution reverb plugin! It's in the 64 bit beta version.


----------



## GATA4

anyone have experience with keFIR taking up a shitload of CPU? I turn it off and I'm at like 3, then I turn it on and I'm at like 35....is that normal?

EDIT - just wanted to say that impulses kick MASSIVE ass. and thank you so much OP for this thread. it's been very helpful


----------



## JamesM

Convolution reverbs are inherently very high system consuming functions. Always have been, there is little you can do. I've heard of lighter plugins, but nothing really does the trick. Gotta have that CPU power.


----------



## skattabrain

Can't wait for version 3, looks awesome - Recabinet - Album quality guitar tone, direct. Speaker cabinet impulse responses.

I use the recabinet 2 impulses and i can say, for someone new to impulses... you can't go wrong with $15 recabinet.


----------



## GATA4

The Armada said:


> Convolution reverbs are inherently very high system consuming functions. Always have been, there is little you can do. I've heard of lighter plugins, but nothing really does the trick. Gotta have that CPU power.



Aye aye. I guess that's how it goes. Thanks for clearing it up man . I'm mixing on a little laptop right now so, yeah, I need some more CPU power down the line .


----------



## ALAN_C

where can i find for mac user ? i already dowload the Lernvall Audio , but it's" dll "file.

can not open it . Still have others you guys are suggest ?

about my gear is using POD and garageband . how can i use the impulse ?

i'm new for this ,sorry .


----------



## JamesM

I use Altiverb 6.


----------



## Tree

I'm having a completely retarded problem with Recabinet and Boogex.
In Nuendo lol I have my guitars quad-tracked 100/80 left and right, but for whatever reason, my guitar signals become inaudible when panned to the right. It slowly starts killing the signal more and more, until POOF! All gone.

Help would be greatly appreciated!

*Edit:* I half resolved the issue. Though I still have no clue as to why it was killing the right signal. Either way, sound has been achieved.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

ALAN_C said:


> where can i find for mac user ? i already dowload the Lernvall Audio , but it's" dll "file.
> 
> can not open it . Still have others you guys are suggest ?
> 
> about my gear is using POD and garageband . how can i use the impulse ?
> 
> i'm new for this ,sorry .



LAConvolver for Mac - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

Copy the .component file into:
Volume/library/audio/plug-ins/components

Next time you open your DAW you will be able to select it as a plug-in. It can cause your projects to crash when you drag it to a new channel strip and randomly when you open a project but it does the job. I can't wait for Recabinet 3 to come out.


----------



## armanikane

Has anyone used impulses in a live environment yet? Excluding AxeFX...btw... Curious to know if it would be feasible to run my Vetta (direct)-->Interface In-->PT LE8-->Waves IR1-->impulse file-->Interface Out-->DI-->FOH with little to no latency??? And would that be more of a processor issue or a plugin issue?


----------



## JamesM

^Computer run systems are always very unreliable, but I don't see why it couldn't be done. It just doesn't seems worth it, I'd personally run a Palmer DI box instead. But that's just me.


----------



## armanikane

I'm sure they aren't the most reliable setup in the world *right now* but theoretically, in a perfect world, that should work no? I just cant help but think that if you had a hybrid drum kit Acoustic (real cymbals, hi hat)/Electric (triggered mesh heads) running SD2 direct into the FOH with guitar heads going through cab impulses running in whichever DAW you choose would be an incredible live setup and amazing sounding....


----------



## JamesM

I gigged an entire mini-tour with exactly what you describe. And no, it isn't incredible. It's awful. Unreliable, too many variables, and just sucks.


----------



## armanikane

The Armada said:


> I gigged an entire mini-tour with exactly what you describe. And no, it isn't incredible. It's awful. Unreliable, too many variables, and just sucks.



What was the most unreliable aspect of that setup?


----------



## JamesM

Computers like to do whatever the fuck they want to do when they want to do it.


----------



## Ben.Last

The Armada said:


> ^Computer run systems are always very unreliable, but I don't see why it couldn't be done. It just doesn't seems worth it, I'd personally run a Palmer DI box instead. But that's just me.



I don't think saying they're ALWAYS unreliable is true. Is a higher level of redundancy needed to compensate for the fact that everything is running through a very complicated "central hub"? Yes. Is a reliable computer run system possible? Yes. See NIN.


----------



## JamesM

^Me having sex with Jessica Alba is also possible. Likely? Nah.


----------



## the unbearable

I started this as its own thread and nobody cared. Should've put it here in the first place..

*Low cpu ir loader... Has anyone else seen this?* <hr style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); background-color: rgb(0, 0, 0);" size="1"> LiquidSonics - Reverberate LE | Convolution Reverb for PC


LiquidSonics' Reverberate LE is a highly efficient convolution reverb audio processor without the modulation or true stereo capabilities of Reverberate. It is available in a standard CPU edition and a version taking advantage of NVIDIA CUDA for the main convolution processing tasks reducing CPU usage where a G80* and above compatible card is found in the system. 
*Features and Specifications:*



Stereo convolution reverb
Zero latency CPU edition (or up to 8192 samples for lower CPU usage)
Low latency GPU edition (512 - 8192 samples delay)
Wav, Aiff and Flac support
ADSHR envelopes
50%-150% stretch
Double oversampled IR-EQ
Pre-delay up to 500ms
GPU Edition utilises the power of NVIDIA CUDA


----------



## Ben.Last

The Armada said:


> ^Me having sex with Jessica Alba is also possible. Likely? Nah.



I think having a dependable computer based rig is a lot more likely than you having sex with Jessica Alba (no offense)


----------



## ALAN_C

Sorry  
i still don't know how to trun it on and using impulse.
now , my gear just have podxt and mac book garage band 
i just want to know , which software should i get and use it step by step..
have anyone can teach me about that ? because i really want to use impulse ,because my podxt tone is so ...suck


----------



## dwoodard

So I just got the LAConvolver installed and working on a track channel in Reaper, when I go to load an impulse it defaults to my VST folder which contains .dll files, which it won't allow to be selected. How do I access these .dll impulse files? Seems like I would just be able to open them with LAConvolver


----------



## Winspear

metal_legend said:


> So I just got the LAConvolver installed and working on a track channel in Reaper, when I go to load an impulse it defaults to my VST folder which contains .dll files, which it won't allow to be selected. How do I access these .dll impulse files? Seems like I would just be able to open them with LAConvolver



.dlls are plugins, like LAConvolver. This plugin, and others of its kind, want to load WAV files. Impulses are WAV files which contain a short burst sound of the 'flavour' of the cab/environment. You need to download some impulses.


----------



## dwoodard

Thanks, got some  which leads me to my next question: I had read about live monitoring in certain DAW's, does Reaper have this option? How do you guys go about recording and hearing that shitty raw sound and THEN applying the impulse? Do you know what I mean? It seems more difficult to play if you can't do a live sample of what you want to hear on the final product. Not sure about anybody else, but half of the tone in my fingers comes from being able to hear what I'm doing and adjusting in an instant to get desired sound.

???


----------



## Winspear

I don't think many people record with a shitty sound and then apply the impulse. Yes, live monitoring is what you need.
Sounds like you have input monitoring already, if you can record with the shitty sound. I presume just that your plugin effects, of any sort, not just impulses, don't come out in the monitoring? 
Sorry, I don't use Reaper so I can't help there, but I'm doing some Googling 

...or are you monitoring from elsewhere, before the input, like a POD? If so, there should be a little speaker icon on the track which turns on input monitoring, or something  EDIT: Yeah, on the left, with the word 'in'. I'm guessing that's it.


----------



## dwoodard

Correct, I hear the raw sound coming through the speakers, and when I record. However when I play it back, I hear it with the impulse.

I'm recording through a POD XT. I also have Logic 9, but I'm pretty intimidated by the program...


----------



## Winspear

That's odd...
From everything I've read, input monitoring in Reaper should play back with the effects too. 
Can you be sure that you're not monitoring pre-Reaper, and simply can't hear Reapers monitoring while recording due to the volume? (i.e. close Reaper and makesure no sound occurs from just your PC when you play guitar). That would be possible with some setups.


----------



## dwoodard

I've tried enabling "monitor input" with the AU active in the Reaper fx section with an impulse loaded.

When Reaper is closed, I can still hear my guitar because I'm using gearbox... Could it make any difference because I'm using gearbox as a stand-alone instead of a plugin?

When I tried to open the gearbox plugin within Reaper it wouldn't let me access any of my custom patches because it didn't detect the expansion packs... Idk, things are really screwy.

Would love to just be able to use the input monitoring for impulses and use my Mac as the effects processor without having to hear that shit noise before playing back a track


----------



## dwoodard

Whatever, I think I'll just use Logic. 

btw, I downloaded a free impulse that Red Wirez had on their website, what's the difference between the 44.1khz, 48khz, etc etc and the 16-bit versus the 24-bit? In what context is each of these used?


----------



## Winspear

Sorry, I don't know about gearbox or what that is 
You should definately be able to do this somehow...But if you have access to Logic I'd probably use that over Reaper yes 

kHz and bit depth are measures of quality. 






The blue line is the real sound, the grey blocks are the digital signal. You can see that the higher the sample rate and bit depth (the smaller the grid), the more accurate the representation would be.

CD quality is 44.1kHz, 16 bit. It's typical to record and mix at 48kHz, 24 bit. So use 48/24 where you can. You'll need your project to be 48kHz, though. Else any 44.1kHZ audio that is imported will be out of time.


----------



## dwoodard

Interesting, yea I'll have to look into that more. Not sure where I would adjust that within Logic but I can probably find it pretty easily (too lazy to look right now) Thanks for your help, much appreciated


----------



## sidesane

I have read over this thread many times, and impulses seem quite useful, however i was hoping someone could help me out here, I am running pro tools 8.0.4, and have downloaded and unzipped both SIR and voxengo sofware and put them in my vst plugin folder, i already have ez drummer installed there, and it works, however pro tools doesnt seem to know they are there, was wondering if i have the tracks set up wrong or i am doing something incorrectly.
any help would be appreciated 
cheers~


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Hey man, look into LeCab2 by LePou. Its a good one and it works well for me in Reaper.

Have you tried dragging them into the plug in folder btw? I'm not sure how Logic works just because I've never used it.


----------



## Winspear

ProTools does not support VST format. Only RTAS. Which is one of the big problems I have with it  Only the more commercial plugins and some free ones come with RTAS. Sorry for the bad news!

If I'm not mistaken, impulse response loaders actually work in the exact same way as convolution reverb plugins? Both load impulses, whether or not it's a guitar cab with no reverb or a large church hall. So you can widen your search to include RTAS Convlution Reverbs (I'm not sure if all of them would actually have the option to load your own impulses. Have a look around and maybe ask on a more audio orientated forum (Gearsluts/Protools etc).


----------



## Tree

Are there any Vader cab impulses in existence? 
If not, would someone be willing to make them?


----------



## JamesM

EtherealEntity said:


> ProTools does not support VST format. Only RTAS. Which is one of the big problems I have with it  Only the more commercial plugins and some free ones come with RTAS. Sorry for the bad news!
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, impulse response loaders actually work in the exact same way as convolution reverb plugins? Both load impulses, whether or not it's a guitar cab with no reverb or a large church hall. So you can widen your search to include RTAS Convlution Reverbs (I'm not sure if all of them would actually have the option to load your own impulses. Have a look around and maybe ask on a more audio orientated forum (Gearsluts/Protools etc).



Pro Tools 9 comes with the ability to use VSTs! I wish I had the money to upgradeee.


----------



## metal_sam14

The Armada said:


> Pro Tools 9 comes with the ability to use VSTs! I wish I had the money to upgradeee.



Last time I checked it did not have VST compatibility?


----------



## JamesM

It comes with a wrapper, which works 99% of the time, as opposed to having to buy a wrapper. 

I've NEVER had any issues with wrappers.


----------



## Winspear

A MUST HAVE IMPULSE:

Just thought I'd share an Impulse that many of you may have if you've downloaded the GuitarHacks collection, but may not have found or tried due to it's name.

It's called the Allston classic. I have no idea what it is, but it's phenominal. 
I've heard great results here from people using more known impulses like Mesas, Orange, etc, but they have sounded awful when I have used them compared to this one. 

allston classic.wav


----------



## FourFour

Hey guys, small update. Most of you probably found out about them already but for those that haven't.

Check out the new x50 as well as ts808, b.o.d, from TSE audio. They are incredible.
TSE AUDIO

also

Excellent Mesa OS impulses from
SignalsAudio.com | Free Stuff
done by our very own signals and Taylor.

also

ignite amps by Alu from guitarampmodeling forums
http://www.igniteamps.com/audioplugins/ignite_amps_nrr1_1_0_0.zip

and

Lecto and LeCab2 by LePou plugins
LePou Plugins


----------



## Winspear

I made some impulses today, here they are
EtherealEntity 6505+ Poweramp, Orange 4x12 V30.zip

It's a 6505+ poweramp with various res/pres settings, through an Orange 4x12 and SM57.

Let me know what you think


----------



## niffnoff

EtherealEntity said:


> I made some impulses today, here they are
> EtherealEntity 6505+ Poweramp, Orange 4x12 V30.zip
> 
> It's a 6505+ poweramp with various res/pres settings, through an Orange 4x12 and SM57.
> 
> Let me know what you think




Legen- wait for it....

Dary


----------



## Winspear

^Glad you like them  I've A/B'd them with Redwirez Orange with their 'power amp' simulation too, and the quality isn't too much worse I think


----------



## Winspear

To any Redwirez users who may not have yet done so, check out the Impedence Curves. Basically power amp sims to put infront of the cab sims (which were made with a very transparent power amp). They really add another dimension.


----------



## s5470Pro

Great Thread +1


----------



## s5470Pro

Can you bypass the ampsim alltogether?

Example I plug in desired amp line out to interface. Then use cabinet inpulse normally?

Is that possible?


----------



## Winspear

^ You want to apply impulses to your amp line out? 
Yes, you don't have to bypass any amp sim. The impulses here are not amp modelling, just standalone cabs  
So you use either a real amp line out or an amp sim modeller before the impulses.


----------



## Winspear

Make sure if you are using a tube amp that you do not connect the poweramp output to your interface, and that you keep a cab connected. You want to use the preamp/recording/DI out.


----------



## Sepultorture

so i'm liking Recabinet 3, much more than the IR setup in Revalver mk3.5

but there has to be something free or commercial that is as good as recabinet 3, but i can load independent IR's like Redwirez

keep in mind this is for MAC only, no PC recommendations please


----------



## Winspear

^ There is a cheap software called iFace for navigating the immense Redwirez library like that. For some reason I've never really heard it mentioned, though!
I don't know if it's for Mac.

It would only work with Redwirez - the software needs to be designed to work with the library and know the file names etc to correspond with the interface.


----------



## Sepultorture

saw that, they only do windows shit right now sadly


----------



## niffnoff

Sepultorture said:


> saw that, they only do windows shit right now sadly



I've never owned a Mac, but does KeFIR.dll work that loads up any IR


----------



## Winspear

^ I was under the impression that Sepultorture was looking for one with a special interface that allows easy navigation of mic positions etc. 
Perhaps that is not the case 

Here's a list from Redwirez site of IR loaders - LAConvolver appears to be the free Mac option.
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]

keFIR (FREE, Windows)
LAConvolver  (FREE, Mac OSX)
Poulin LeCab (FREE, Windows)
Voxengo Boogex (FREE, Windows)
Voxengo Pristine Space (Windows)
Voxengo AFImpulse (Windows)
Revalver Mk III (Windows, OSX)
SIR II (Mac OSX, Windows)
ProVerb (part of DP6, Mac OSX)
Space Designer (part of Logic, Mac OSX)
Perfect Space (part of SONAR, Windows)
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]Altiverb[/FONT] (Mac OSX, Windows)
Studio Devil (Mac OSX, Windows)
Overloud TH-1 (Mac OSX, Windows)
LiquidSonics Reverberate (Mac OSX, Windows)
Mellomuse IR1A (Mac OSX, Windows)
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif]Cubase REVerence[/FONT] (Mac OSX, Windows)
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Sepultorture

niffnoff said:


> I've never owned a Mac, but does KeFIR.dll work that loads up any IR



DLL EXTENSION IS FOR WINDOWS, AND KEFIR IS ONLY WINDOWS

oops caps,, anywho yes you are on the right track there mate, that is what i am looking for


----------



## niffnoff

Sepultorture said:


> DLL EXTENSION IS FOR WINDOWS, AND KEFIR IS ONLY WINDOWS
> 
> oops caps,, anywho yes you are on the right track there mate, that is what i am looking for



like i said dude don't own a mac so i don't know the extensions


----------



## SundayForever

Now if you want to run a real amp head through your impulses, you can. Make sure your cab is connected so your amp has a load and won't explode in your face. Use the fx-send or pre-amp out. Now just follow the 2nd half of 5a and you should end up with an awesome tone.

Ok that's it peeps, if there's anything I missed, just ask away and I'll try to answer them. Note: you will not magically get good tone. It sounds like a real mic'd amp but you still have to tweak.


----------



## LetsMosey

SundayForever said:


> Now if you want to run a real amp head through your impulses, you can. Make sure your cab is connected so your amp has a load and won't explode in your face. Use the fx-send or pre-amp out. Now just follow the 2nd half of 5a and you should end up with an awesome tone.
> 
> Ok that's it peeps, if there's anything I missed, just ask away and I'll try to answer them. Note: you will not magically get good tone. It sounds like a real mic'd amp but you still have to tweak.



Just to clarify what others may not know what you're talking about... they will need a "load box" to plug their amp into their interface without a cab. 

I find that unless you have a REALLY good amp, a load box will do little good and be a waste of money trying to use a shitty amp. And since load boxes are quite expensive ($300-400), you might as well get something like an ENGL e530 preamp and use that ($500-600) where you wouldn't need a load box. (All assuming you don't have a good amp head) 

Of course as already discussed, Lepou's ampisms are free and sound amazing in the right hands. 

I also use either GuitarHack's impulses or Recabinet 3 (Recabinet).

At the end of the day though, nothing sounds as good as a mic'd cab.


----------



## horacexgrant

ALAN_C said:


> where can i find for mac user ? i already dowload the Lernvall Audio , but it's" dll "file.
> 
> can not open it . Still have others you guys are suggest ?
> 
> about my gear is using POD and garageband . how can i use the impulse ?
> 
> i'm new for this ,sorry .



I, too, need this quandary answered (nobody answered him before). 
I have an HD500 USB'd into my iMac using Garageband. What's the best way to go about using impulses given this setup? Which program to download, a list of Mac impulses, etc... Thanks.


----------



## Winspear

horacexgrant said:


> I, too, need this quandary answered (nobody answered him before).
> I have an HD500 USB'd into my iMac using Garageband. What's the best way to go about using impulses given this setup? Which program to download, a list of Mac impulses, etc... Thanks.



There is not a list of Mac specific impulses - as impulses are just WAV files. You want a convolution plugin aka impulse loader.

Lernvall Audio LeConvolver is indeed the free impulse loader for Mac.
It should be AU format I think.


----------



## horacexgrant

EtherealEntity said:


> There is not a list of Mac specific impulses - as impulses are just WAV files. You want a convolution plugin aka impulse loader.
> 
> Lernvall Audio LeConvolver is indeed the free impulse loader for Mac.
> It should be AU format I think.



Thanks! I just got it.


----------



## ALAN_C

drawnacrol said:


> LAConvolver for Mac - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com
> 
> Copy the .component file into:
> Volume/library/audio/plug-ins/components
> 
> Next time you open your DAW you will be able to select it as a plug-in. It can cause your projects to crash when you drag it to a new channel strip and randomly when you open a project but it does the job. I can't wait for Recabinet 3 to come out.


if i'm using Logic pro 9 , then i need to copy this file to where ?


----------



## Metalhead77479

MF_Kitten said:


> np
> 
> i actually downloaded an impulse that was recorded on the bottom of a huge cooling tower from a nuclear power plant. it&#180;s a HUGE sounding delay, and you really hear how the massive size and the shape of the thing affects the pitch and timbre of the delays too. it&#180;s just really really huge!



Can you pm that please? That sounds like it'd be an awesome addition to my IR's


----------



## Devotion

Metalhead77479 said:


> Can you pm that please? That sounds like it'd be an awesome addition to my IR's



I think the nuclear one is this one? R1 Nuclear Reactor Hall | Acoustic Impulse Response Library


----------



## TheKindred

I think this may have been covered already, but I wanna be really clear before I try this. 

As long as a line is still ran from the head to the cab (to provide a load), I should be able to run my FX Loop Send directly into my interface to take advantage of my preamp distortion, correct?

Rather not fry the amp and I don't want to shell out for a separate load-box when I have 2 4x12's sitting right here anyways.


----------



## Winspear

^ Correct. There will be no sound, but the fact that the amp is powered on it does need an output, yes.
If you have a preamp out also on your head, experiment with that too. You may get a different sound (cab will not be silent in that case)


----------



## niffnoff

I am still amazed at the IR you made Ethereal  still using em  haha


----------



## TheKindred

thanks for the tips.

I haven't tried the IR's yet (technical issues) but have tried direct monitoring the Send on the head to my interface. As long as I leave the amp on stand-by there is no sound from the cab, which means I can do some late night sessions without my neighbours flipping out. 

The signal does seem a little brittle, fizzy and (for lack of a better term) non- punchy at all but I'm hoping that's resolved after running through the cab simulator.





EtherealEntity said:


> I made some impulses today, here they are
> EtherealEntity 6505+ Poweramp, Orange 4x12 V30.zip
> 
> It's a 6505+ poweramp with various res/pres settings, through an Orange 4x12 and SM57.
> 
> Let me know what you think




Also, that link is dead. Is it possible to PM or email the file? 

Thanks again .


----------



## Winspear

^ Yes, a cab sim is what you need. Amps without cabs are meant to sound completely awful  
Sorry about the link - I'll try and remember to fix it tonight! Cleared out my Mediafire without thinking.
Thanks for the comment on the impulses  I tried them out again yesterday and don't really like them anymore haha, but as long as you do!


----------



## Winspear

^ EtherealEntity 6505+ Poweramp, Orange 4x12.zip


----------



## krazy cabz

guys i am the owner of Krazy cabz inc, in miami and i was wondering how my cab can be recorded using the IR techniques there for giving me the option to give my product's sound to any gear head or axe fx users and so forth? do i need special equipment ? where can i get the 20hz - 2khz frequency or how can i produce that sound? any help would be amazing


----------



## MrGignac

hey guys i have a question. I want to start using impulses but im having a problem loading them up. im running reaper as my DAW, i downloaded KeFir but it would not recognixe the plug in. so im uusing perfect space now. but when i go to upload the impulse it is associated as a winamp file and will not load up. im having a lot of problems loading VST plugins into reaper as well. i copy them into the folder but the selector wont find them even after i refresh the list. any help would be much appreciated

figured this out, i had to restart my computer for reaper to recognize plugins


----------



## MF_Kitten

krazy cabz said:


> guys i am the owner of Krazy cabz inc, in miami and i was wondering how my cab can be recorded using the IR techniques there for giving me the option to give my product's sound to any gear head or axe fx users and so forth? do i need special equipment ? where can i get the 20hz - 2khz frequency or how can i produce that sound? any help would be amazing



hey man!

there are several programs for making impulses. First off, you will want to have a really neutral recording setup. get a solid state power amplifier that doesn't colour the sound too much. then get some industry standard mics, and record in a properly treated room.

Now, as for the software part, you can do a google search to find several options. I have tried it out myself using the stuff that comes with Logic on my mac. It has a pretty awesome impulse response maker that has a whole bunch of options and stuff.

different software: Impulse response deconvolution tool software - Deconvolver - Voxengo

how to use said software: Guitar Amp Modeling &bull; View topic - How to create an impulse

i don't know of much else though.


----------



## Winspear

Received a rep for that impulse I made but the link is dead haha, EtherealEntity 6505+ Poweramp, Orange 4x12.zip

Reuploaded, I'll try and remember not to clear out my MF again


----------



## Blasphemer

So, when recording with a guitar heads preamp direct into an input, and using impulses for cab emulation, how do you get power amp distortion? Is there any way?


----------



## Winspear

Blasphemer said:


> So, when recording with a guitar heads preamp direct into an input, and using impulses for cab emulation, how do you get power amp distortion? Is there any way?



Impulses of cabs actually include the poweramp, as you have to have a poweramp to power the cab. 
Signal chain when creating an impulse goes like this:

Full range test tone>Poweramp>Cab>Mic>Recording preamp

So an impulse actually gives every stage of the recording after the preamp just like normal. However, you don't have control over the poweramp that was used and it usually isn't specified. Mics are. Most professional impulses use a very transparent poweramp to not colour the sound, I think.
I know Redwirez do. They also have a package of impulses known as 'impedence curves' for certain speakers. Those are meant to be run infront of the cab impulse to simulate a more colourful poweramp.


----------



## ampat

Thank you for this tuto! impulses are very nice with my krankenstein head! =)


----------



## Oxidation_Shed

Blasphemer said:


> So, when recording with a guitar heads preamp direct into an input, and using impulses for cab emulation, how do you get power amp distortion? Is there any way?



I know for a fact that God's Cab uses a 5150 poweramp with varying presence settings, it also has some impulses with a TS in the signal chain if you're interested in a poweramp colouring your sound.

Remember though, the method of creating IR's takes place at pretty much constant volume so you won't get varying levels of tube break-up like you would with an actual poweramp.


----------



## shinderhizzle84

is there a different link to the impulses? It says that the file could not be found? Thanks!

Also, quick question, since I'm totally new to recording in general.

The guitarist from my band doesn't have a pod or anything. We have an M-Audio Fast Track USB Audio Interface (there's no distortion or anything). We've been using distortion simulating vsts for the distortion, but do impulses replace those vsts or do they just add onto them? In other words, can I use Voxengo Boogex and a good impulse as the guitarists' distortion, or do I need separate distortion and impulses just enhance said distortion?


----------



## Winspear

They aren't an 'enhancer' as such, but yes.
They are the cab. The distortion is the head. Heads on their own sound like ass


----------



## shinderhizzle84

EtherealEntity said:


> They aren't an 'enhancer' as such, but yes.
> They are the cab. The distortion is the head. Heads on their own sound like ass



Okay, I think I understand. So say I used Guitar Rig 3 or 4 as my distortion, adding an impulse on top of it would help improve the sound quality? Or will the improvement be so minimal that it's not even truly worth it?


----------



## Winspear

Huge improvement. Guitar Rig has cabs, so you'd turn them off. A good quality impulse is 100x better than the cab simulation offered in Guitar Rig.
Example signal chains;

Guitar Rig head>Guitar Rig cab
Guitar Rig head>Impulse
Guitar Rig tubescreamer>Poulin LeGion amp head simulation>Impulse

Last one will usually net the best results. Guitar Rig's heads aren't the greatest for distortion though I have heard a few very impressive recordings with it.


----------



## shinderhizzle84

EtherealEntity said:


> Huge improvement. Guitar Rig has cabs, so you'd turn them off. A good quality impulse is 100x better than the cab simulation offered in Guitar Rig.
> Example signal chains;
> 
> Guitar Rig head>Guitar Rig cab
> Guitar Rig head>Impulse
> Guitar Rig tubescreamer>Poulin LeGion amp head simulation>Impulse
> 
> Last one will usually net the best results. Guitar Rig's heads aren't the greatest for distortion though I have heard a few very impressive recordings with it.



Thanks for all of the help, man, it has been much appreciated so far. If you don't really like Guitar Rig then what do you suggest? I remember trying out Revalver MkIII and hating it, I even downloaded a crapton of fan-collected presets from guitarampmodeling and was shocked at how fuzzy and low quality the distortion quality was. It sounded like I was playing out of a low-end knockoff line 6 amp. But then again, I didn't have any impulses to use 

What settings do you recommend? I'm definitely looking into recording djent but also melodic death metal/viking metal. Any recommendations for distortion suites as well as specific impulses and settings for those tones? I'm completely new to all of this so if you don't have any specific ideas and think I should fool around myself, could you at least be so kind as to point me in the right direction towards what I should be experimenting with to get some higher quality sounds? Of course, playing out of a $100 Fender Strat can only get my band so far, but my guitarist is getting a $2000 7-string guitar very, very soon and we'll be recording with that


----------



## Sepultorture

download some of Poulin's amp sims, his stuff is ace, i love the Le456, brutal and high gain, tight like ENGL amps. that and some impulses and you're set. there's even some better over drive sims you can get for free of the web.

i find the free stuff sounds better than what most companies have come up with


----------



## Winspear

Haha yeah your lack of a cab would be the problem there! I haven't tried MkIII but I know it's pretty good. +1 for Poulin amp heads. 
Redwirez impulses are awesome. Can't go wrong with something standard like a Mesa cab but play around


----------



## Legion

People. I have a question. Do you guys do any post EQing when you use, say LePou ampsims with, say, Catharsis-Awesometime impulses? Or do you only do the standard hi-pass-low-pass jazz?


----------



## Winspear

Always some post EQ. Specific cabs will always have some low resonance to get rid of, and low/mid/high controls on the amp head are not enough to finely remove a little bit of the spectrum for the snare etc. Plus with some slight EQ you can make it sound quite a bit better by itself even if letting other instruments cut is not an issue.


----------



## nateispro

FourFour said:


> Hey guys, small update. Most of you probably found out about them already but for those that haven't.
> 
> Check out the new x50 as well as ts808, b.o.d, from TSE audio. They are incredible.
> TSE AUDIO
> 
> also
> 
> Excellent Mesa OS impulses from
> SignalsAudio.com | Free Stuff
> done by our very own signals and Taylor.
> 
> also
> 
> ignite amps by Alu from guitarampmodeling forums
> http://www.igniteamps.com/audioplugins/ignite_amps_nrr1_1_0_0.zip
> 
> and
> 
> Lecto and LeCab2 by LePou plugins
> LePou Plugins



I love the LePou plugins! they sound great!!! does anyone know if they're are any VHT/Fryette amp plug-ins?


----------



## 7Mic7

First of all, thank you guys for all those great infos !

Second , 

I have read all the thread and i havent found much about how you guys dial your EQ on the guitar track. For myself i use cubase 5 essential and i dial my signal like that : pod farm tubescreamer> le456> kefir using engl impulse and i have some trouble removing the fizziness with the equaliser in my initial tone.
How do you guys procced?


----------



## FourFour

Just a hi/lo pass will clear up the tone by a lot. After that, it's up to you whether you wanna do some surgical EQ to remove specific fizz spikes. Also, make sure you are using good impulses haha, just do a search over at the sneap forum.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

*DIRECT LINKS
*BURNY's Mesa OS 6505 HR Impulses
Burny Mesa OS 6505 HR.rar - Speedy Share - upload your files here

Signal's God's Cab v1.3
http://www.signalsaudio.com/free/Signals_Gods_Cab_1.3.zip

GuitarHack's Impulses
http://relivethefuture.com/music/patches/GuitarHacksImpulses.rar

Noarin's Diezel V30 SM57 Impulses
found in this megafolder of impulses which also includes some of the others
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

Ola Englund's Savage V30 Impulse
http://www.feared.se/crap/savage-V30_dc.wav


*PAGES
*Must become a member of GuitarModeling.com to get these (at least from these links)

Official Sperimental Impulses Pack
GuitarAmpModeling.com &bull; View topic - [LAST UPDATE] Official Sperimental Impulses Pack

Brohymn's Mesa 4x12 SM57 V30
GuitarAmpModeling.com &bull; View topic - 24 New Mesa 4x12 Impulses


----------



## Jacobine

Idk how to download/ install Boogex or SIR1

i download it and it goes into winrar and i extract it into the Cubase 5 folder VST Plugins but it wont let me. 

not know what do.


----------



## niffnoff

It's not a vst instrument plug in.

When you open Cubase, make an audio track.


Inserts > Boogex/w.e you use > select impulse. 

Monitor the sound. Done.


----------



## Jacobine

niffnoff said:


> It's not a vst instrument plug in.
> 
> When you open Cubase, make an audio track.
> 
> 
> Inserts > Boogex/w.e you use > select impulse.
> 
> Monitor the sound. Done.


 
how do i download it it wont do anything but go onto winrar and then its just the application extention not the actual application.


----------



## Winspear

^ Have you installed VST's before and understand what they are? I'm not sure exactly what you mean, but there is no application. Just a .dll file that you put in the Cubase folder.


----------



## Winspear

^ Have you installed VST's before and understand what they are? I'm not sure exactly what you mean, but there is no application. Just a .dll file that you put in the Cubase folder.


----------



## Jacobine

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ Have you installed VST's before and understand what they are? I'm not sure exactly what you mean, but there is no application. Just a .dll file that you put in the Cubase folder.


 
oh so there is no application just the extention. where in the cubase folder do i put it. VST connections? (feels like a dumb question)


----------



## Jacobine

I totally got it now thanks bros!!!!!DDDD


----------



## ibanezcollector

well sweet jumping Jesus why havent I tryed this before just downloaded the Gods Cab and a couple other plugins and I can say this will make my attempt at learning to record soooo much easier hahaha its like night and day.

Love it....


----------



## mcleanab

Hey all!

So, I'm gearing up for another gear purchase... SERIOUSLY considering the Axe FX as nothing seems to compare to what it can do...

On the buyer's guilt side, I keep thinking of smaller investments instead...

Perhaps a bunch of impulses and VST and find some sort of stand alone VST player that will play them in real time with no latency... something like this:

http://www.smproaudio.com/index.php/en/products/v-machines

I know the Axe Fx has open slots for impulses/VST, as does that Digitech Gsp1101, yes?

Are there any other units out there that can play in real time as opposed to being used just to record?


----------



## ViolaceousVerdance

I dislike the back and forth of recording listening with no cab and then listening to the (relative) awesomeness of the IR. I want that DAR preamp!


----------



## Winspear

^ Why are you unable to record while monitoring the IR?


----------



## Handbanana

What are some of the best IR programs out there?


----------



## Handbanana

My bad, nm i found em in the thread. There I go again, being lazy.


----------



## schecter4life

can you not open an impulse in the standalone versions and jam with it? i have no interests right now in using them for recording, I just want a better tone with revalver for practicing as i dont own a real amp anymore


----------



## Winspear

Revalver has an impulse loader - it's the standard cab section I think


----------



## rgaRyan

Quick question guys:

I downloaded the LE456 amp sim from Le Pou, and I also downloaded LeCab v2.

I am downloading a free RedWirez cabinet impulse. 
Let me know if this is the right way to do this:

I go into Reaper, I load the amp sim and LeCab. I then choose a cabinet impulse to load into LeCab. I plug in my pocket pod, turn off cabinet emulation, and record my track. It will sound terrible at first. Then once I'm done recording, I hit play and it should sound like a real mic'd cabinet?

Is that the right order of doing things?

Also, when I record with my pod with cab emulation off, do I just record on a clean channel (no distortion of any kind, thats for the amp sim to do, right?)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Winspear

^ If you are using an amp sim you want the POD completely bypassed, acting as an interface only. I.e. sounding the same as if you plugged the guitar straight into a recording interface. DI guitar.


----------



## rgaRyan

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ If you are using an amp sim you want the POD completely bypassed, acting as an interface only. I.e. sounding the same as if you plugged the guitar straight into a recording interface. DI guitar.


Ok, I'll have to fiddle around with it to see if I can bypass everything, amp and cab included.

Noob question, what does DI stand for? Direct input?

Finally, these impulses, how do I know which ones to use? There are 44.1khz, 48, 88.2, 96, and they are either 16 bit or 24 bit.


----------



## Winspear

That's right 

Just match it to the settings of your project  Generally 48 24 but if you don't know what these are maybe you didn't mess with your DAW settings yet - set it to 48 24 also


----------



## rgaRyan

Thanks man! Hopefully I can get a nice, crunchy, massive sound with this set up. I was using Amplitube and it sounded like garbage, and my Pocket Pod is only good for clean stuff. I hope to use the Pod as an interface, bypass it completely, and use amp sims and impulses in my future recordings.

I also hope that I can do this on my laptop. The latency is horrendous on there, but apparently ASIO4All fixes that.


----------



## Hyacinth

So you can only hear the impulse in the recorded track?


----------



## feki

I've found my best VST amp. It Poulin, I tried many impulses, but really Poulincab is one of the best, but you can take: (Index of /impuls)





My boat for Poulin's "catharsis.zip" Marshall impulse I put in a GSP1101 and very good. Some have too much and my XXXbit C63 - GSP1101 midi totally freeze.
Track Poulin setup imig "mono L + Mono R" Poulin01 by Feki on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Deathbykidd

I've just discovered these and had a few questions. 

I load up everything but seem to get this hissing noise. It doesn't seem as noticeable on the clean channel. ( I'm using the lepou Engl AU) Is there any way to get rid of this? I've tried a noise gate before the head and the cab and it got rid of it, but also limited my guitar way too much. 

Next question is, how do you bypass the the POD or Tone Port? I have a Tone Port UX1 and i think it may be better running through that than a input jack to USB cable that was really cheap. 

And finally. Any tips for reducing latency? I can't get it to sync up correctly and it sounds choppy when I'm playing through them.. 

Thanks in advance!

EDIT: Anyone know where to find a 5150 that is audio units? I only find ones for pc...

Double edit: disreguard all of this. Minus the 5150 question. I figured out how to bypass the tone port and now the extra unwanted noise as well as latency is gone. It sounds amazing now!


----------



## pushpull7

Ok, so forgive.......

It seems to me that for someone who has ZERO PERCENT problems loading impulse user "a" this thread is tough to read.

What I want are the IR's. Many links are dead, and I don't want to pay 100+ bucks for redwirez (right now)

Is there a consolidated list of IR's somewhere that run in the free/donation/not terribly expensive range? (I'll be loading in TH2 for now)


----------



## FourFour

Deathbykidd said:


> Double edit: disreguard all of this. Minus the 5150 question. I figured out how to bypass the tone port and now the extra unwanted noise as well as latency is gone. It sounds amazing now!



I think Lecto by Lepou is the only MAC freeware amp sim that's good. But I've been kinda out of the loop recently though. Some new stuff might have popped up.



chrisharbin: check out God's Cab man. Gods Cab « Signals Audio

or you can scour the sneap forum.


----------



## pushpull7

Thanks!

Yeah........sneap. There is a sneap IR in TH2 producer in sonar but I can't get it to show in either s gear or TH2 64. :?

Anyways, thanks!


----------



## Deathbykidd

Also, anyone able to find a bass sim??? Preferably in AU for mac? I havent come across one yet..


----------



## Winspear

I don't know of any except those in Guitar Rig and Revalver, sorry. 
But to be honest I haven't had good results with them. In the studio it's DI most of the time..I'm getting best results using just the DI, and 20% of that DI through a cab impulse (SVT 8x 10)for a little more low end


----------



## Deathbykidd

EtherealEntity said:


> I don't know of any except those in Guitar Rig and Revalver, sorry.
> But to be honest I haven't had good results with them. In the studio it's DI most of the time..I'm getting best results using just the DI, and 20% of that DI through a cab impulse (SVT 8x 10)for a little more low end



So just run DI, then add some eq, distortion, and compression. and run it to a bus with just the cab impulse at around 20%? Im trying to go for this kind of tone for the bass:


for that i'd assume lots of filtering too.... correct?


----------



## Winspear

Yes, 80% of bass tone is in the DI. Play carefully with the settings on the bass and get it as close as possible with no FX on it at all.
Generally boost treble and hi mids, cut low mids. 
Send the DI to another channel and distort that, cut everything above 300hz on that channel and low pass the fizz away. Blend that in a little bit with the clean DI. 
Output the whole lot to another bus with the cab sim blended as much as you feel necessary for a good low end. 
Multiband compression heavily on the attack frequencies to tame the clicky peaks will bring out the huge tone and get it under control


----------



## Deathbykidd

EtherealEntity said:


> Yes, 80% of bass tone is in the DI. Play carefully with the settings on the bass and get it as close as possible with no FX on it at all.
> Generally boost treble and hi mids, cut low mids.
> Send the DI to another channel and distort that, cut everything above 300hz on that channel and low pass the fizz away. Blend that in a little bit with the clean DI.
> Output the whole lot to another bus with the cab sim blended as much as you feel necessary for a good low end.
> Multiband compression heavily on the attack frequencies to tame the clicky peaks will bring out the huge tone and get it under control



So have two tracks? A clean DI track and a copied take and run that through the distortion and the filters? then send those two tracks to a single bus with the cab? 

Thanks so much, guitars I have no problem with, but my bass tone and recording skills lack so much.


----------



## Winspear

Yep that's one way to do it 
I tend to just have one audio track, Output that to a Clean bus. Send (creating a copied signal) to a distorted bus, and then output both of those busses to a main cab bus. But whatever works - also one method may be more logical than another depending what software you use


----------



## Deathbykidd

EtherealEntity said:


> Yep that's one way to do it
> I tend to just have one audio track, Output that to a Clean bus. Send (creating a copied signal) to a distorted bus, and then output both of those busses to a main cab bus. But whatever works - also one method may be more logical than another depending what software you use



Cool! Thanks I'll definately try that once i can get a hold of a bass cab impulse. Every one of them i find, the links are dead or they are for windows..


----------



## Winspear

For Windows?? They are just WAV audio files  I have PM'd you something


----------



## otisct20

So far for me my computer wont let me extract the files from the Gods Cab 1.4 zip file. Any ideas why? It keeps saying it cant or is having trouble encrypting the files.


----------



## Winspear

Strange - try a different application - I recommend PeaZip.


----------



## otisct20

I havent tried any program other than whatever the hell windows uses  I'll give that a shot


----------



## Winspear

Yeah- I've never had problems with the windows one except it not being able to unzip .rar files which are fairly common..But it might fix your issue!


----------



## otisct20

Well, I already have 7-zip and that didnt really help at all. When I try to extract the files it asks me If I want to extract without encryption, as a problem has occurred preventing it from being encrypted. It does this for every single file in it.


----------



## Winspear

I just unzipped it with no kind of message or issue with both Windows and Peazip


----------



## otisct20

My computer hates me 

I decided to let it unzip it without encryption, now I just have to learn how to use them correctly and see if they actually work.


----------



## Winspear

They'll work  You will want to load them into an impulse loader aka convolution after the amp signal, making sure the loader is set to 100% wet (no dry amp signal to pass through) if it offers that control.


----------



## axxessdenied

Good posts, EE!
I re-did my approach on the bass tone I've been working on. I had it grinding like a mofo before but it didn't quite sit in the mix the greatest as it was kind of too overpowering with the mids and treble that it had.

Here is what I had before... grinding like a mofo:
https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/metal-1-2013-composition/s-eyTus

I wanted the bass to sit a bit better with the guitars so here is where I am at so far:
This: https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/mix-test-5-guitar-f-1-bass-f-0

https://soundcloud.com/axxessdenied/mix-test-6-guitar-f-1-bass-f-0
This second one has a bit more extra distortion throw on the mids POST CABINET to see what happens 

What do you guys think so far?
Bass is tuned an octave below my Guitar in F#.

This is running into AmpireXT with their bass amp sim and Redwirez SVT 8x10 impulse.

I'm wondering... cuz I have the amp + cab on the same buss. Should I run my DI through jsut the amp sim, no cab... separate the frequencies, distort mids, blend with original and then back into a buss with just the cab emulation on? Right now I'm doing all that to the pure DI signal from the bass into the interface and then pumping into the amp + cab at the same time.


----------



## Winspear

Good work! The middle link sounds best to me - I think it could do with some more of the grit that 1 had but you're right it was overpowering and didn't sit as well.
Yes, I think the cab should be very last.


----------



## axxessdenied

Excellent, I will make the appropriate changes when I'm home again and see what happens.


----------



## otisct20

So I got the Gods Cab impulses working, they sound great. But I am having some serious latency issues when I turn them on. Any idea what could be causing it?


----------



## axxessdenied

Check to make sure plug-in latency compensation (or something similar depending on DAW) is enabled!


----------



## Dommak89

axxessdenied said:


> Check to make sure plug-in latency compensation (or something similar depending on DAW) is enabled!


Do you happen to know where to mess with it in Reaper? I have the same latency issues. I adjustet the buffer size of my interface, so the delay isn't as huge anymore, but still, it annoys me


----------



## pushpull7

A friendly bump in case anyone has heard of good IR's since the last post. I have gods and guitarhack. I'll cruise the sneap forum later too.


----------



## pilau

A question about IRs...

As far as I understand the IR signal chain is not the cab alone, it is the power amp, cab, and microphone. So in essence IRs also simulate the power amp color & knob setting - or did I get it all wrong?

Please explain. Cheers!


----------



## FourFour

Nope, you're right. IRs capture the mic preamp, room and converters too.


----------



## pilau

Is there a power amp in the single chain as well?


----------



## Winspear

Yes there is, else you would not be able to power the speaker you are playing the test tone through. It could be an active speaker with it's own poweramp, but yes. There is more than just the speaker cone and box enclosure at play.


----------



## pilau

So for example a Redwirez Mesa Rectifier 4x12 Vintage 30 IR singal chain, would be something like:

Signal generator > Actual Mesa Rectifier > 4x12 Vintage 30 cab > some microphone > some mic preamp

?


----------



## Winspear

D/A conversion of interface (presuming the signal generator is a computer, I expect that's the case with most people making guitar cab impulses) > Poweramp > Speaker cab > Mic > Mic preamp > A/D conversion of interface

Given that the impulses are of cabs, I would not assume that a poweramp from the same brand was used. 
For example my rig was a 6505+>Orange 4x12, so impulses I made are powered by the poweramp (FX loop return) of the 6505+ head. 
Redwirez stated they used a very transparent poweramp to take one less factor away - I don't know what it was but I expect it was not part of an amp head.


----------



## pilau

I see. Technically, for what reason did you plug the cab into the FX loop?


----------



## Winspear

Because the poweramp is found after the fx loop  You can plug a cable into the FX loop return and use that as a poweramp for any purpose.


----------



## pilau

So as far as I understand, the preamp alone drives the cab. But is that enough?


----------



## Goro923

Hey all, noob-ish query:

I've just recently started to experiment with POD Farm and impulses using keFIR. I'm trying to get a tone that's somewhat similar to this:



Any recommendations for amp/cab impulse combination? Thanks!


EDIT: might be in the wrong thread, feel free to move this if necessary.


----------



## Divided man

And I shake impulses here Kubyshkin IR Mix cab


----------



## Poltergeist

I'm a Pro Tools user, and I'm aware that they do not support, VST's(most), are there any RTAS plugins that I could use instead?A ny recommendations for other RTAS convolution reverbs? I'm aware of Fxpansion VST to RTAS converter plug in... but it's $100 and I dont know if that's worth it just to to improve my POD HD patches while recording direct... What other ways can I use impulses in Pro Tools 10? What other wrappers are available that may be a bit more budget friendly?


----------



## lawizeg

I can't seem to get sound from the LePou LeCab2 in Logic X, first time im trying it. I have two Mesa Boogie IRs and Catharsis IRs loaded, and heres the chain:







My LeCab2(in case I'm doing something stupid. Still need to tweak actual settings):






Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## Winspear

I can't see why that's not working. It's set up for stereo input so I presume it's on a stereo bus with a stereo amp sim being fed by two channels of guitar panned hard left and hard right?
Check it works in a simple setup first. One channel, mono amp, one cab set to L (mono) input, panned center.


----------



## Deathbykidd

So is there any way to get a nice distorted bass tone out of impulses? I'm currently using the tse BOD and I just find the distortion tone lacking. Would routing the bass through a guitar head and into a bass cab get a better distortion tone and then a clean tone through the BOD and into a bass cab?


----------



## Winspear

The BOD (Sansamp) and a guitar head are both preamps. What will have better tone is subjective..
Try it, but I'm going to think a pedal designed and popular for bass distortion will be better that a guitar preamp. 
As for impulses, that's not really anything to do with the distortion. Just the cab. A guitar cab impulse will typically have more edge to it and less bass than a bass cab so you might find that useful on the distortion track.

I would suggest running the DI to two separate rigs:
Clean (DI or Sansamp clean, whatever you prefer) > Bass cab
+ Distortion (Sansamp or guitar head) > Guitar/Bass cab - this signal should have little low end.


----------



## feki

My tone is set, you can download at the bottom right, the entire patch all VST + ir Engl530/V30
feki music
In the next menu settings


----------



## Deathbykidd

EtherealEntity said:


> The BOD (Sansamp) and a guitar head are both preamps. What will have better tone is subjective..
> Try it, but I'm going to think a pedal designed and popular for bass distortion will be better that a guitar preamp.
> As for impulses, that's not really anything to do with the distortion. Just the cab. A guitar cab impulse will typically have more edge to it and less bass than a bass cab so you might find that useful on the distortion track.
> 
> I would suggest running the DI to two separate rigs:
> Clean (DI or Sansamp clean, whatever you prefer) > Bass cab
> + Distortion (Sansamp or guitar head) > Guitar/Bass cab - this signal should have little low end.



Alright. I mainly use the BOD for the clean channel on my bass, but the distortion side was my issue. I'll mess around with it some.


----------



## Shadow of the Jackal

You have discovered the JACKAL Cabinet Impulse Response. MAKE SURE you put a LOW PASS filter of 2.4KHz because there are TOO MUCH highs on the impulse response. Enjoy. 

Download Link: https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/JACKAL%20Cabinet%20Impulse%20Response.zip?w=AAAOcvto97HM8oHnGGxU9A4OLXeNreS-pERgOnFs8fri1A&dl=1

Thank You,

Jacob


----------



## Kroaton

The link you posted does not work.


----------



## DespoticOrder

Shadow of the Jackal said:


> You have discovered the JACKAL Cabinet Impulse Response. MAKE SURE you put a LOW PASS filter of 2.4KHz because there are TOO MUCH highs on the impulse response. Enjoy.
> 
> Download Link: https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/JACKAL%20Cabinet%20Impulse%20Response.zip?w=AAAOcvto97HM8oHnGGxU9A4OLXeNreS-pERgOnFs8fri1A&dl=1
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> Jacob


 

Setting a low pass at 2.4K seems a little rediculous? Unless the Q is superrrr wide or something. Or maybe you meant to pull some out with a high shelf?


----------



## tonefreqhz

Free Les Paul Standard ( 1974) and Strat Master Salute ( 2005 Custom shop) and Taylor 410 CE acoustic on our web site.

Video Demo and screen Capture.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry4Ji44VQr0
Demo of the Impulse response Wav files from the tonefreqhz vintage quality collection.

Vintage quality collection Compiled . wav Impulse responses | ToneFReqHz

Using Acmebargigs freeware plugin Tribe.

Download your free sample and the tribe plugin from our web site.


TONE FR.EQ.HZ. - Viking Sound Cooperative

Visit Acme Bar Gig Here.

http://www.acmebargig.com/

Both Demo guitar IR's original Guitars for sale here.
Fender Stratocaster 2005 Master Salute | Breakout

Gibson Les Paul Standard 1974 | Breakout


----------



## JTL

Poltergeist said:


> I'm a Pro Tools user, and I'm aware that they do not support, VST's(most), are there any RTAS plugins that I could use instead?A ny recommendations for other RTAS convolution reverbs? I'm aware of Fxpansion VST to RTAS converter plug in... but it's $100 and I dont know if that's worth it just to to improve my POD HD patches while recording direct... What other ways can I use impulses in Pro Tools 10? What other wrappers are available that may be a bit more budget friendly?



I'm in the exact same boat here. Anyone versed in this area care to lend a helping hand?


----------



## Winspear

Sirs. Red Wire Impulse Responses | mixIR2 High Performance, Zero Latency Convolution Plug-in


----------



## allshallperishfan

Ok so i have a question about the output level of IRs. I am using the LeCab2 and i was wondering if its better to keep the output at the default or turn it up? also if i load 4 impulses for each guitar track will that improve the sound? Basically i want to know what the ratio for cab output and power amp output should be. I use a podfarm amp sim and the lecab 2. Should these be at the same level?


----------



## allshallperishfan

^^ anyone?


----------



## Winspear

allshallperishfan said:


> ^^ anyone?



Really it doesn't matter much, you can turn digital levels up and down throughout the DAW with no effect but correct gain staging comes in handy and makes workflow better and usually leads to a cleaner mix. 
I like to keep unity gain through plugins. That is input = output. 
Track your DI to peak no higher than -6dB. Set your amp sim to do the same, and your cab sim to keep it level. Using this approach with all plugins is really handy for hearing if you've actually made improvements. It's easy to bypass/enable a plugin and think it's better because it's louder (of course this doesn't particularly apply to cab sims because they are necessary and sound like shit turned off, haha. Mainly talking about compression here.)


----------



## crg123

Hey guys I'm new to pro tools and digital recording in general. My uncle works for Avid and managed to get me a copy of Pro tools 11 to mess with (I'm 25 if that matters). I've been experimenting on and off with recording for years but I always revert back to just playing through my amp and not caring about actually recording my songs or my playing.

I downloaded Recabinet to use IRs with my guitar rig. Basically my chain goes guitar>Keeley comp>Maxon 808>NS-2>Blackstart HT-5>FX send>GE-7 EQ>ISP Decimator>Scarlett Focusrite>Protools 11 then monitored with Ultrasone Pro 900 headphones and JBL lsr305s.

basically I'm going from the FX send of my amp into the Focusrite. This still sends a signal to cabinet which I mute by putting a cable into the headphones jack of the amp. (Don't know if this is a good idea but I've done it for months now with no issues.) 

Is this a bad idea for trying to get a good full sounding DI recording? I just don't want to loose all the time and money I've spent on my rig throughout the years just to record and monitor through my headphones. Would adding a load box like a THD Hot plate between my cab and my amp and using that signal improve my sound.

I've been messing with all the different Impulses and I'm getting pretty decent tones but I was wondering if the Red Wirez impulses are worth the extra cost? If so which amps in particular would you recommend since idk if im ready to commit to the Big Box right off the bat. I'm somewhat happy with the sound I'm getting but it's still lacking something.

I mostly play progressive death metal (core) along the lines of Blotted Science, Allegaeon, the Contortionist, and Atheist. 


--------------------------------------------------------------

This sounds like such a noobish question now that I reread it but any help/ guidance would be very much appreciated


----------



## hand amputation

Great thread! I just read all 11 pages.

I am not new to recording (Mac + Reaper) but I am very new to impulses. Can't wait to try them out.

On to my question...

I used to have a Line6 UX2 that came bundled with Podfarm. Podfarm was fun to play with, but I thought it kindof sucked that you HAD to run it (from what I understand) in order to get signal from your mic or line. Was kindof a pain in the ass when doing something besides guitar or bass.

Now I have a Focusrite Sapphire 2 channel, and I really love it. Problem is, I can't use Podfarm anymore...

So I am wondering... Is there a good (free) all-around preamp for guitar and bass that can be coupled with these impulses? Looking for mostly punk rock type tones, but playing around with metal and djent tones are fun too.

Anyone care to help a noob out? Thanks in advance.

[EDIT] Also.. could someone link me to God's Cab? Every link I find no longer works. Thanks!


----------



## FretsOnFyre

Quick question, hoping someone can help me out. I've been trying to record with impulses using the Slave Out from my Mark IV into LeCab with God's Cab impulses, but when I A/B the impulse clips with the ones recorded with an SM57 they just sound really weak. I'm using a standard instrument cable into my interface, is that the problem? Or is there something else?


----------



## PlumbTheDerps

hand amputation said:


> Great thread! I just read all 11 pages.
> 
> I am not new to recording (Mac + Reaper) but I am very new to impulses. Can't wait to try them out.
> 
> On to my question...
> 
> I used to have a Line6 UX2 that came bundled with Podfarm. Podfarm was fun to play with, but I thought it kindof sucked that you HAD to run it (from what I understand) in order to get signal from your mic or line. Was kindof a pain in the ass when doing something besides guitar or bass.
> 
> Now I have a Focusrite Sapphire 2 channel, and I really love it. Problem is, I can't use Podfarm anymore...
> 
> So I am wondering... Is there a good (free) all-around preamp for guitar and bass that can be coupled with these impulses? Looking for mostly punk rock type tones, but playing around with metal and djent tones are fun too



I'm a couple of months late, but (a) you don't need to run POD Farm to get a signal from your mic or line, (b) you can still use POD Farm as a plug-in, and (c) try LePou's plugins.


----------



## rahahoo

I didn`t see someone to mention here the new IR loader from Ignite Amps - "NadIR". It`s a greet plug-in. Their other plug-ins are very good too especially the amp sim - "Emissary". Here is the link:

Audio Plug-Ins


----------



## prozak

Is it necessary to use preamps instead of poweramps when it comes to IRs?


----------



## stringmaiden

Hey everyone. Hope this thread's still alive!

I read through all the 11 pages and did not find an answer for this so i was wondering if someone could help me out. I've just started using IR and running them through Reaper. However, when i turn monitoring on for the track im recording i still hear my guitar tone without the cab sim on. I can only hear the result once i playback my recording.

Has anyone yet figured this out?

Thanks


----------



## SilentCartographer

MF_Kitten said:


> i have no idea where to find the damn cooler tower impulse again, can´t remember what i searched for


 
Does anyone know if Kitten found said impulse?..from like 5 years ago..


----------



## fob

stringmaiden said:


> Hey everyone. Hope this thread's still alive!
> 
> I read through all the 11 pages and did not find an answer for this so i was wondering if someone could help me out. I've just started using IR and running them through Reaper. However, when i turn monitoring on for the track im recording i still hear my guitar tone without the cab sim on. I can only hear the result once i playback my recording.
> 
> Has anyone yet figured this out?
> 
> Thanks


I second this!


----------



## Steinmetzify

Maybe try a dedicated IR loader? Can you explain better what you're hearing?


----------



## fob

steinmetzify said:


> Maybe try a dedicated IR loader? Can you explain better what you're hearing?


Basically, when recording, I only hear the tone of the guitar without any of the plugins active. It's only active on playback. I was wondering if there's a way to hear the plugins of the amp sim and cab IR during recording, not just in playback. 

I am also having a difficult time getting the cab installed in my DAW for some reason. I did manage to download the Amp sims and they're on there. I was using some Ignite ones. They are working, but without the cab sim obviously they sound kinda bad alone. I tried downloading the Lecab, especially after seeing all the praise people gave it, (I downloaded the Mac AU, I'm using Logic Pro X), but I don't seem to have any .wav files of the impulses. I have a .component file from the Lecab, and a few files in a folder that it has, but I don't know where to install them. I put the .component one in the Plugins folder under Audio and in Component, where I put the other files like that, and all of them work but the Lecab one isn't. What am I missing? I have some screenshots here. 

I hear no sound when I use this Lecab. The amp sim has sound, so does the dry track, then when I turn on this cab, nothing comes out. HELP.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

It looks like you haven't loaded any impulses. LeCab is only an IR loader. Not an IR itself. You need to download some impulses and load one or more into those slots in LeCab. I apologize if that is what you're doing already but from your screenshots, it appears that you aren't.


----------



## fob

LeviathanKiller said:


> It looks like you haven't loaded any impulses. LeCab is only an IR loader. Not an IR itself. You need to download some impulses and load one or more into those slots in LeCab. I apologize if that is what you're doing already but from your screenshots, it appears that you aren't.


No apologies necessary! I am new to this and appreciate your replying and help!



Is this also an IR loader then? What are these IR loaders doing and how is one better than the other? What are some good impulses to download? Free ones to start off if possible!


----------



## LeviathanKiller

Rosen's revamping of the NadIR loader is probably the most recent free IR loader so it's a good choice IMO.

As far as actual impulses go
SinMix has a good one here: http://www.sinmix.pl/free-stuff/ (scroll down to free IR named SinMix_Mesa57_IR.wav)
Here's a few others: http://bedroomproducersblog.com/201...6-best-free-guitar-cabinet-impulse-responses/
Ola Englund has a good one somewhere on one of his videos too I think but I can't find it right now


----------



## fob

LeviathanKiller said:


> Rosen's revamping of the NadIR loader is probably the most recent free IR loader so it's a good choice IMO.
> 
> As far as actual impulses go
> SinMix has a good one here: http://www.sinmix.pl/free-stuff/ (scroll down to free IR named SinMix_Mesa57_IR.wav)
> Here's a few others: http://bedroomproducersblog.com/201...6-best-free-guitar-cabinet-impulse-responses/
> Ola Englund has a good one somewhere on one of his videos too I think but I can't find it right now


THANKS SO MUCH! I finally got it working. Such a simple step but I totally missed it.


----------



## Steinmetzify

fob said:


> No apologies necessary! I am new to this and appreciate your replying and help!
> 
> View attachment 54074
> 
> Is this also an IR loader then? What are these IR loaders doing and how is one better than the other? What are some good impulses to download? Free ones to start off if possible!



Basically, think of this as a speaker cable to your cab. It's going to take the recorded sound that you want to hear and put it thru and the IR acts as a cabinet/speaker/mic combination. If you've used amp and cab combinations and mic'd them up, this does the same thing. It's a recorded sample/digital snapshot of what THAT cab and THAT mic and THAT placement sounded like right then.

Lot of guys use V30s/SM57s, and there are a ton of IRs featuring that.

One IR loader isn't really any better than the other, it's just preference. DL some IRs, there are a ton of free ones all over the place. Most of the big names will kick freebies on their websites....Celestion does, Ownhammer does, there's lots more.

Grab some, and put them in a folder on your desktop or whatever. The pic above of that Rosen loader? The folder icon next to the blank space is how you tell it to look. Load it up in your DAW (make sure it's AFTER the amp sim) click that, direct it to the folder where your IRs are and it'll load up a list of what's in the folder. Choose one, make sure your record monitoring is on, rock out.

Any other hardships post in here, we'll get you going.

EDIT: derp, you posted it while I was typing that. Glad you got it working, man. Chuck a clip, and don't forget other sims. Check out Mercuriall's free stuff and free trials. Their U530 sim kicks all ass for metal tones.


----------



## fob

steinmetzify said:


> Basically, think of this as a speaker cable to your cab. It's going to take the recorded sound that you want to hear and put it thru and the IR acts as a cabinet/speaker/mic combination. If you've used amp and cab combinations and mic'd them up, this does the same thing. It's a recorded sample/digital snapshot of what THAT cab and THAT mic and THAT placement sounded like right then.
> 
> Lot of guys use V30s/SM57s, and there are a ton of IRs featuring that.
> 
> One IR loader isn't really any better than the other, it's just preference. DL some IRs, there are a ton of free ones all over the place. Most of the big names will kick freebies on their websites....Celestion does, Ownhammer does, there's lots more.
> 
> Grab some, and put them in a folder on your desktop or whatever. The pic above of that Rosen loader? The folder icon next to the blank space is how you tell it to look. Load it up in your DAW (make sure it's AFTER the amp sim) click that, direct it to the folder where your IRs are and it'll load up a list of what's in the folder. Choose one, make sure your record monitoring is on, rock out.
> 
> Any other hardships post in here, we'll get you going.
> 
> EDIT: derp, you posted it while I was typing that. Glad you got it working, man. Chuck a clip, and don't forget other sims. Check out Mercuriall's free stuff and free trials. Their U530 sim kicks all ass for metal tones.


Nice comparison to the speaker cable! That makes sense.

I always have questions! 

What is the purpose of some of these IR loaders having multiple folders? Lecab I think has 6 you can open, while pulse has 2. Is that to load and compare each one easily instead of one at a time? Or can you simultaneously run them together and mix the cab sims? As far as the amp sim, and I think IR loader but I'm not super familiar with it yet, what is the difference between running it as mono or stereo, or as I've seen in some, dual mono, which I don't remember seeing before. 

When tracking also, is there a way to load the amp sim/cab sim and hear them while live playing, or is it only in playback when they become active?

Thank all of you so much.


----------



## Steinmetzify

fob said:


> What is the purpose of some of these IR loaders having multiple folders? Lecab I think has 6 you can open, while pulse has 2. Is that to load and compare each one easily instead of one at a time? Or can you simultaneously run them together and mix the cab sims?



Yes to both of these. Say you want an SM57 on one and a 609 on another, you can blend them.



fob said:


> When tracking also, is there a way to load the amp sim/cab sim and hear them while live playing, or is it only in playback when they become active?



No, you just need to arm the track for recording and then make sure your monitoring is active. I'm not familiar with Logic as I'm a Reaper user, but you should be able to find what you need as far as live monitoring goes with a google image search for the right button. Can totally hear it as you use it.


----------



## piggins411

Can anyone offer some guidance? I'm trying to use impulses for the first time, and I'm having some trouble. I'm going direct and using the LePou plugins with LeCab in Reaper and I'm not quite getting it. Every tutorial I see has a step before they add the IR and the tone sounds really fuzzy and bad. However, when I load one of the LePou amp, say the Engl one, for example, I still get a clean tone. It's a bit louder, but no amount of tweaking makes it much better. I can't seem to get a good distorted tone. Even putting it on the highest gain channel it still sounds pretty pathetic.


----------



## Steinmetzify

piggins411 said:


> Can anyone offer some guidance? I'm trying to use impulses for the first time, and I'm having some trouble. I'm going direct and using the LePou plugins with LeCab in Reaper and I'm not quite getting it. Every tutorial I see has a step before they add the IR and the tone sounds really fuzzy and bad. However, when I load one of the LePou amp, say the Engl one, for example, I still get a clean tone. It's a bit louder, but no amount of tweaking makes it much better. I can't seem to get a good distorted tone. Even putting it on the highest gain channel it still sounds pretty pathetic.



If you can, post a pic of your setup and maybe a clip.....usually this is something simple. Monitor knob up too high, track not armed etc...throw up a visual and we can help.


----------



## fob

So I am thinking of going from free IR loaders to MixIR 2. Is this worth it? I have seen people say it sounds a little more realistic and aggressive. It also uses less CPU so that's helpful.


----------



## fob

Also adding to my question... Is the new Heavy Hitters collection from Ownhammer worth getting?


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I stumbled on this video the other day and I don't feel like I have any preset close to that right now and am also having an issue making one. Does anyone here have a preset like this? It's kinda glassy but when he does the staccato parts it's definitely got some nice mids in it. Most of the stuff I have or have seen from the Axe-Change is more scooped in the EQ. I could care less about having his delay and reverb settings. Just after the main tone really.

2:32 to 3:42 section




fob said:


> Also adding to my question... Is the new Heavy Hitters collection from Ownhammer worth getting?



They're on my next-to-buy list. There's the free straight 4x12 Mesa cab set from them and it sounds good too


----------



## Steinmetzify

fob said:


> Also adding to my question... Is the new Heavy Hitters collection from Ownhammer worth getting?



YUP....worth it for the Zilla cabs alone.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

LeviathanKiller said:


> I stumbled on this video the other day and I don't feel like I have any preset close to that right now and am also having an issue making one. Does anyone here have a preset like this? It's kinda glassy but when he does the staccato parts it's definitely got some nice mids in it. Most of the stuff I have or have seen from the Axe-Change is more scooped in the EQ. I could care less about having his delay and reverb settings. Just after the main tone really.
> 
> 2:32 to 3:42 section




Oops, thought I was in the Axe-Fx thread again. Ignore the first part of that post. haha


----------



## fob

If I am recording at 44.1Hz, will only an impulse at 44.1Hz work on it? Should I increase my recording format and use a higher Hz cab impulse for a bigger sound?


----------



## edfig1989

Anybody know if there is such software that will let you do all the stuff MixIR2 does PLUS exporting that tweaked impulse session to WAV? That way I can download it to my mooer radar IR loader or any hardware IR loader!!! O____O


----------



## pipelineaudio

I was looking for just such a product yesterday. There's a thread on the REAPER forum about it, but I forgot that MixIR2 claimed to do it so I'm just using that. There are some instructions for doing it in ReaVerb on the thread. https://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=201671


----------



## RonSwansonBacon

Howdy! Almost forgot I had an account here so I'm sorry for my lack of participation. I would like to know if someone saved my IR pack and could repost the thing (I'm ~BURNY~ from the Sneap forum). I would be very grateful. One of my HD crashed a few days ago and I've lost my IR collection in the process. I'm slowly rebuilding it but I can't find a working link to the ones I created lol. Have a great day.


----------



## FourFour

RonSwansonBacon said:


> Howdy! Almost forgot I had an account here so I'm sorry for my lack of participation. I would like to know if someone saved my IR pack and could repost the thing (I'm ~BURNY~ from the Sneap forum). I would be very grateful. One of my HD crashed a few days ago and I've lost my IR collection in the process. I'm slowly rebuilding it but I can't find a working link to the ones I created lol. Have a great day.



Omg brah, you are a legend. Still use your impulses to this day. DM me if you still need it. I'll be glad to send em your way, they're finally going full circle.


----------

